# This just happened...



## jochi1543 (Jul 2, 2009)

Not my doing, thankfully. As they said to us in class, "Don't make it YOUR emergency."


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jul 2, 2009)

We're going to need some details on that.  I need to know what caused this!


----------



## jochi1543 (Jul 2, 2009)

T-boned a truck. Sorry, can't post any more details, as this will obviously be going under investigation. But everyone involved was pretty lucky in the outcome.


----------



## Medic744 (Jul 2, 2009)

Dear (insert your Director's name here),

   No one was more surprised than I when.......  LOL

Anyone that walked away is very lucky.


----------



## MrRevesz (Jul 2, 2009)

some water and some rubbin, those backboards would be good as new

but in all seriousness, seeing something like that really reminds you how safe and alert you need to be while driving a rig, thankfully no one was hurt here


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow... I thought my rollover in a type II was bad. That looks nasty


----------



## chadwick (Jul 12, 2009)

*Wow*

WOW, A sun roof!


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 12, 2009)

as they say in super troopers:


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 12, 2009)

T-bined a truck?  Carrying what?  Gasoline?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 12, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> T-bined a truck?  Carrying what?  Gasoline?


Nah, that looks actually like a very run of the mill post-MVC fire probably stemming from the ambulance's own engine compartment.  Chances are it wasn't even an immediate "BOOM" fireball like a couple of you seem to be imagining.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank god you did not have a pt in the back.


----------



## John707 (Jul 13, 2009)

wow thats crazy i heard about this but didn't see anything thats crazy


----------

